# Stihl Ms 660 vs. Husky 395xp



## Canyonbc (Oct 3, 2007)

If you had to choose what one...the MS 660 or the 395xp...price doesnt make a difference..just pure preference here. All i ask is why...you choose the Stihl or the Husky over the other???

Thanks everyone

Canyon


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 3, 2007)

Husqvarna makes chainsaws? I thought all they made were crappy dirt bikes and sewing machines...

Whodathunkit!    

Gary


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Oct 3, 2007)

If I was cutting bigger wood: [like in the pnw]

Husqy has broader power band.


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 3, 2007)

haha...

well i do have one husky but it was a gift. 

I am personally a Stihl guy, but i want to ask you guys (the pros) whats better and why...get a different perspective.


----------



## jomoco (Oct 3, 2007)

The 395's got better low end grunt. Better air filtration.

The 660's got a much better high end.

Both are good pro saws.

jomoco


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you...

bringing in both sides...


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 3, 2007)

Youve been here long enough. 

DO a SEARCH!!!!!!!!!!!

Thissame topic has been discussed at length several times in the chainsaw forum. I know of a couple threads that are close to or over 5 pages each.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 3, 2007)

The Husky has an outboad clutch, and the Stihl an inboard - some care, some don't, I sure would.....


----------



## a_lopa (Oct 3, 2007)

066 Hands Down 100% Better Saw....need I Say More


----------



## buffalo bill (Oct 3, 2007)

*Stihl 660 v 395xp*



Canyonbc said:


> If you had to choose what one...the MS 660 or the 395xp...price doesnt make a difference..just pure preference here. All i ask is why...you choose the Stihl or the Husky over the other???
> 
> Thanks everyone
> 
> Stihl. Better power to weight ratio. More low down grunt for bigger timber.


----------



## treeman82 (Oct 3, 2007)

066. The 395 may be able to run a bigger bar... but it's a LOT heavier, and honestly how often are you going to be running a 4' bar?


----------



## Timberhauler (Oct 3, 2007)

I own both and the 395 no doubt has more power.I pick the 395 because I like the way it fits better..If I had to pick just one it would undoubtedly be the 395.


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Oct 3, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> The Husky has an outboad clutch, and the Stihl an inboard - some care, some don't, I sure would.....



Fair point if you are changing your bar length, chain and/or sprockets alot. I don't mind an inboard sprocket, for me it's about the saws capability more so. Just another preference point. Well pointed Troll.





buffalo bill said:


> Stihl. Better power to weight ratio. More low down grunt for bigger timber.



Contradiction in terms: Better power to weight ratio - yes. However that extra 'developed Hp' comes at the cost of a fatter power band. The 066 is peeky, fall out of the power band and ......

Canyonbc: depends on how big you're cutting or what you expect.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Oct 3, 2007)

what is the price difference between the two?

nvm, I did some quick googling and found they are both about $1,000.


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 3, 2007)

JONSERED2095

thanks for the break down

canyon


----------



## mckeetree (Oct 3, 2007)

Ms660


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 4, 2007)

*too funny.*



a_lopa said:


> 066 Hands Down 100% Better Saw....need I Say More



660 isn't close to a 395.


----------



## buffalo bill (Oct 4, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> 660 isn't close to a 395.



:rockn: its not the saw, its how you use it.


----------



## polexie (Oct 4, 2007)

660, but i am a Stihl guy. I felt the difference in big logs, 395 is impressive but still i am a Stihl guy.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 4, 2007)

You can have a Stihl ms660 or grab a Husky 395 and pretend you have a Stihl ms660   

There's no substitute for quality.


----------



## AxeKnot (Oct 4, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> If you had to choose what one...the MS 660 or the 395xp...price doesnt make a difference..just pure preference here. All i ask is why...you choose the Stihl or the Husky over the other???
> 
> Thanks everyone
> 
> Canyon



Never tried a 395xp, but have used the 385xp - excellent saw.

When my Ms660 dies i will be probably be replacing it with a 395xp. Main reason is the plastic break, which always stops working after the saw has been running for a few mins. The heat from the exhaust makes the break malleable and renders the break useless. This is bad news when you are trying to push the break on mid cut to check your distances or whatever.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 4, 2007)

AxeKnot said:


> This is bad news when you are trying to push the break on mid cut to check your distances or whatever.




Blokes like you cant use the mighty 90 then coz they aint got brakes!


----------



## AxeKnot (Oct 4, 2007)

Ekka said:


> Blokes like you cant use the mighty 90 then coz they aint got brakes!



Anyone who actually wants to use the 90 needs their head examined.

Its like wanting to use a V8 chainsaw, it sounds exciting but in actual fact it is really rather tedious.


----------



## JTinaTree (Oct 4, 2007)

*660 on the way... Yeh!!!*

 I just happened to order a ms660 today from my local dealer.. I paid $1100 otd with a 32"es bar and a rsc chain. I am a diehard Stihl man as well, I can't wait to run some tanks through it and finally see for myself what all the hype is about.. This thing is going to be awsome!!! 7hp and 16lbs how can anyone who cuts big wood pass this saw up... This saw is made to run one the edge, don't buy it unless you plan to keep it buried in big wood.. I will leave the smaller trees for my 440 with a 20..


----------



## squad143 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hard to say, they both come in orange don't they?


----------



## buffalo bill (Oct 5, 2007)

AxeKnot said:


> Anyone who actually wants to use the 90 needs their head examined.
> 
> Its like wanting to use a V8 chainsaw, it sounds exciting but in actual fact it is really rather tedious.



:chainsawguy: For tree climbing, a lighter saw with a longer bar is easier on your body when removing trees, but mate when blocking down large hardwood eucs all day, sometimes a 395 or 660 doesn't have the grunt with a 3 foot bar and a 3120xp or MS 880 is the only way to go.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Buffalo Bill,

I think he's Irish or something!  LOL

He's prolly got a 32" bar on his 026 cutting balsa wood all day for his scout group leader. LOL


----------



## buffalo bill (Oct 5, 2007)

Ekka said:


> Hey Buffalo Bill,
> 
> I think he's Irish or something!  LOL
> 
> He's prolly got a 32" bar on his 026 cutting balsa wood all day for his scout group leader. LOL



here here


----------



## AxeKnot (Oct 5, 2007)

buffalo bill said:


> sometimes a 395 or 660 doesn't have the grunt with a 3 foot bar and a 3120xp or MS 880 is the only way to go.



I was just making the point that anyone who actually enjoys using these big saws needs their head examined.

I heard Ekka put a 12 inch bar on his 088! He's obsessed with short bars and his ability to fell 60 inch diameter trees with his Ms200 and his customised 4 inch bar he made for it!!

Ekka's a short bar warrior.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 5, 2007)

haha...

hey gets down...and makes some great educational videos on the way


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 5, 2007)

*simple answer*

If you want a high quality saw, get the 660. If not then go with the 395.


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Oct 5, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> If you want a high quality saw, get the 660. If not then go with the 395.



That's right.

If it doesn't say Stihl: it's sh!t.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 5, 2007)

Jonsered2095 said:


> That's right.
> 
> If it doesn't say Stihl: it's sh!t.



Let's take it into the saw section:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Timberhauler (Oct 5, 2007)

Most everyone who puts down the 395 has probably never owned or ran one.Most of the people that do run them fall in love with them....The majority of the saws I own are Stihl's and I have three 660's that are running,but I like the 395 better in most every way except that it's just a tad heavier.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 5, 2007)

If ya ever want to sell one of those 660's just let me know.

I reckon the 660's like a Lamborghini and the 395 is more like a Volvo.  Arghhh, what would Husky know about style, built more like a fridge that thing!


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ekka said:


> If ya ever want to sell one of those 660's just let me know.
> 
> I reckon the 660's like a Lamborghini and the 395 is more like a Volvo.  Arghhh, what would Husky know about style, built more like a fridge that thing!



Ergonomics aside: How do you compare the two for performance?


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Oct 5, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Let's take it into the saw section:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



What is the 066 best at?


----------



## stevethekiwi (Oct 5, 2007)

ok heres my $.02

I used to own a 394xp. Ran well. Tried my mates 066, then sold the 394 and went stihl. years later, time to upgrade and went 660. fantastic machine. Tried my mates 395, sold the stihl and went back to husky.

The 660 had a tonne of power, but only at the top. as i use the saw for cutting large trunks and milling, i need optimum power at all rpm range. the 660 is capable of the big stuff, just not as good as the 395. If you are wanting to run 28" or smaller, then 660 will keep up or outperform if you keep the revs up.

There, i said it. classic debate i know but unless people have used both.......


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Oct 5, 2007)

stevethekiwi said:


> ok heres my $.02
> 
> I used to own a 394xp. Ran well. Tried my mates 066, then sold the 394 and went stihl. years later, time to upgrade and went 660. fantastic machine. Tried my mates 395, sold the stihl and went back to husky.
> 
> ...





Jonsered2095 said:


> What is the 066 best at?



Well answered!

The power band tells the whole story. Simple as that.

One is better pulling heavier loads. One is faster [sprocket for sprocket].


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 5, 2007)

.


My 395 is better than your 660............No my 660 is better than your 395...

They are both good saws....

Go for dealer support in your area and *Cut within your ability*......  



.


----------



## Timberhauler (Oct 5, 2007)

04ultra said:


> .
> *Cut within your ability*......
> 
> .



You're not supposed to tell anyone that.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 5, 2007)

Jonsered2095 said:


> What is the 066 best at?



If it's the older red light, then stoping traffic would have to be a plus:jester: 

I need blue lights on mine


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Oct 5, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> If it's the older red light, then stoping traffic would have to be a plus:jester:
> 
> I need blue lights on mine



Evasive, are'nt we!! :Eye: :Eye: :angel: 


I prefer the red light district to the blue...:love1: 

But hey... the BS thread is over there


----------



## buffalo bill (Oct 5, 2007)

AxeKnot said:


> I was just making the point that anyone who actually enjoys using these big saws needs their head examined.
> 
> I heard Ekka put a 12 inch bar on his 088! He's obsessed with short bars and his ability to fell 60 inch diameter trees with his Ms200 and his customised 4 inch bar he made for it!!
> 
> Ekka's a short bar warrior.



 It all depends on what your using it for. an 088 with a 20 inch bar with a skip tooth chain is great for ripping logs to go through a 18" chipper, but ????house for climbing. 
An ms361 with a 20" bar is great for general crane work.
Its not the saw you use but the bar and chain combos you match them with.


----------

